# εφαρμοστικός νόμος = implementation law ǁ εφαρμοστικός κανονισμός = implementation regulation



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Το επίθετο *εφαρμοστικός - εφαρμοστική - εφαρμοστικό* είναι νεολογισμός:

εφαρμοστικός νόμος = implementation law
εφαρμοστικός κανονισμός = implementation regulation


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι το παλαιότερο εύρημα του όρου στο διαδίκτυο είναι από τις 3/8/1999, και προέρχεται από το Υπουργείο Γεωργίας: http://www.nsk.gr/gnompdf/1999/50099.pdf.
Ο εφαρμοστικός Καν. (ΕΚ) 3338/93 για τη χυμοποίηση εσπεριδοειδών, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με τον Καν. (ΕΚ) 2704/94, που ίσχυε τότε δεν ρύθμιζε τις πληρωμές των ενισχύσεων στους παραγωγούς μέλη συνεταιριστικών οργανώσεων ή Οργανώσεων Παραγωγών (Ο.Π.) και ως εκ τούτου δεν μπορούν να επιβληθούν κυρώσεις για πληρωμές των μελών τους με μικρότερα ποσά αυτών που τους αναλογούν.​Στην αναζήτησή μου συνάντησα και μια χρήση του όρου _εφαρμοστικός_ στην εκπαίδευση (και συγκεκριμένα στο ΕΑΠ για τον χορό: _Το θεωρητικό και εφαρμοστικό υπόδειγμα της ανθρωπολογικής προσέγγισης στο χορό_), όπου είχα την αίσθηση ότι χρησιμοποιείται από έλλειψη διάθεσης να χρησιμοποιηθεί το _εφαρμοσμένος_ — σεις θα κρίνετε.

Τέλος το βρήκα (με ορισμό) και σε μαρξιστική ανάλυση (δεν τον γνώριζα τον όρο να χρησιμοποιείται έτσι):
Σύμφωνα με τη μαρξιστική θεώρηση (σχολή των συγκρούσεων), η όποια αστική «γνώση», συνήθως κατακερματισμένη, αποσπασματική και ασύνδετη μεταξύ της και με τη ζωή, ακολουθεί ως προς τους τρόπους και τους στόχους που παρέχεται τέσσερις λειτουργίες: α) την αναπαραγωγική (ταξικοί φραγμοί, μορφωτικές ανισότητες, στροφή στην πρόωρη κατάρτιση, επιλεκτικότητα), β) συσχετιστική (ο τρόπος που συσχετίζονται τα αντικείμενα είναι ρηχός, επιφανειακός, συσκοτίζει την αλήθεια), γ) *εφαρμοστική (η εφαρμογή της γίνεται σύμφωνα με τα συμφέροντα της κυρίαρχης τάξης και τις ανάγκες της οικονομίας του καπιταλισμού κ.λπ.)* και δ) ερμηνευτική (να μην μπορεί ο νέος να ερμηνεύει επιστημονικά τη φύση και την κοινωνία και να εξοπλίζεται διανοητικά και ψυχικά με τα κατάλληλα εφόδια, ώστε να μπορεί να αλλάζει τα πράγματα προς όφελός του) .
​


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 21, 2011)

Ορθότατα σημειώνει ο Ζαζ ότι πρόκειται για νεολογισμό (και όπως ίσως μαντέψατε, αυτός ο νεολογισμός δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου:angry:). Στα "νορμάλ" ελληνικά θα ήταν νόμος εφαρμογής ή περί εφαρμογής, ενδεχομένως και εκτελεστικός νόμος. Τι να γίνει, θα συνηθίσουμε κι αυτό το φρούτο που μας έρχεται πέρα από τα Φράατα και τον Ζάγρο.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Ναι, είναι εισαγόμενος ευρωλογισμός :) (και το έγγραφο του Υπουργείο Γεωργίας είχε εκδοθεί από το «Ειδικό Γραφείο Κοινοτικού Δικαίου»).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Μμμ, βρήκα και μια αναφορά (πάλι ευρωεισαγόμενη, χάρη στο Εφαρμοστικό Τελωνειακό Δασμολόγιο) λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα: Πρόκειται για ΠΟΛ τού Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, και συγκεκριμένα για την ΥΠΟΙΚ 1060218/2900/405/0014/ΠΟΛ.1155/*26.7.1999* Διευκρινίσεις σχετικά με την εφαρμογή της υπ' αριθ. 1051009/2119/669/ΠΟΛ.1156/9.5.1997 ΕΔΥΟ - Απαλλαγή Πλοίων και Αεροσκαφών από ΦΠΑ. Πιθανότατα (λόγω του ΕΤΔ) θα υπάρχουν ακόμη παλαιότερες αναφορές σε κείμενα που δεν είναι αναρτημένα στο Διαδίκτυο καθώς και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2011)

Νομίζετε ότι στην τρέχουσα συγκυρία θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί "εκτελεστικός" νόμος χωρίς να γίνει στόχος των γελοιογράφων; (Μας πάνε για εκτέλεση κτλ.)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2011)

sarant said:


> Νομίζετε ότι στην τρέχουσα συγκυρία θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί "εκτελεστικός" νόμος χωρίς να γίνει στόχος των γελοιογράφων; (Μας πάνε για εκτέλεση κτλ.)


 
Πιθανώς όχι, αλλά θα μπορούσε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα να γίνει λόγος για νόμο εφαρμογής/ περί εφαρμογής/ για την εφαρμογή (διαλέγετε και παίρνετε αναλόγως αισθητικής προτίμησης). Αυτός ο εφαρμοστικός είναι λίγο τέρας (από κάμποσες απόψεις). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Πάντως, έχω ακούσει και ανθρώπους που τον αποκαλούν "εκτελεστικό νόμο" --π.χ. τον ανταποκριτή του ΜΕΓΚΑ από τις Βρυξέλλες, Μ. Σπινθουράκη αλλά και (ετοιμαστείτε για λογοπαίγνια), τον βουλευτή Μητσοτάκη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 22, 2011)

IMHO, το επίθετο "εφαρμοστικός" είναι ένα γλωσσικό-μεταφραστικό ατύχημα το οποίο ασμένως δέχθηκαν διάφοροι διψασμένοι για νεολογισμούς... (τέλος γκρίνιας). :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Από το άρθρο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στην Αυγή της 3/7/2011:

Υποστήριξαν κάποιοι, όχι άδικα, ότι η λέξη _εφαρμοστικός_ είναι ατυχής νεολογισμός, και ότι σωστότερο θα ήταν _νόμος περί εφαρμογής_. Θα μπορούσε επίσης να αποκληθεί _εκτελεστικός νόμος_, αλλά βέβαια σε αυτή τη συγκυρία, ο νόμος που βάζει καινούργιο χαράτσι στους ήδη αγρίως φορολογημένους, μάλλον με εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα μοιάζει, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι σκόπιμα οι κυβερνώντες απέφυγαν να τον πουν «εκτελεστικό νόμο» για να αποφύγουν τους συνειρμούς. Οπότε, επειδή ο νεολογισμός πάντα έχει την αξία του αιφνιδιασμού διότι αποπροσανατολίζει κάποιους, τον είπαν _εφαρμοστικό νόμο_, σύνθετο από το _επί_ και το _αρμόζω_, και, επειδή οι αρχαίοι το πρόφερναν το δασύ πνεύμα του _αρμόζω_, το πι τράπηκε σε φι, _εφαρμόζω_, ενώ σήμερα που δεν ξέρουμε δασείες λέμε, έστω, αντηλιακά.​
Τα πέριξ του αποσπάσματος, εδώ.


----------

